# Online FAS course and Jobseekers Allowance ?



## cathye (17 Jan 2010)

Made redundant 9 months ago, husband on a 3 day week. Jobseekers due to run out soon and wont be able to pay our mortgage.

I was told that I should consider doing a fulltime FAS course, that if for example I did a 12 week fulltime FAS course my jobseekers allowance would get extended by 12 weeks also (whilst still being paid for duration of the course). 

However we cannot afford a childminder so fulltime not an option. Have seen an online FAS course that I would consider doing. It is a 10 week course. Does anyone know if I did this course would i also be entiltled to have my jobseekers extended by 10 weeks and still receive allowance whilst doing the course. What about a part time course, would this help extend my jobseekers allowance till my situation improves and i can acquire some new skills. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jan 2010)

Does the course pay an allowance while doing it? The trick is that you would sign off for the duration of the course thus extending your 312 days JB payable as you wouldn't be claiming it during that period. If the course is not allowance-based, then you end up without any payment for the 10 weeks and this negates the 'signing off'!


----------



## cathye (18 Jan 2010)

Cheers. Will check out that aspect asap.


----------

